# CV values for MRC 1819 decoder



## laxrebel (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm using the MRC 1819 in all my locos and have recently upgraded to the 1201 Tech 6 controller. Very happy with this combination for my indoor layout. Now that I can directly specify CV values for the bell, whistle and chuff rate and type and etc., I'm wondering if others have recommendations as to which values they use or are most typical for (Bachmann) 2 and 3 truck Shays, Climax, etc.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

hello, 
Do you have any instructions on how you put this unit in your Bachmann Shay's and Climax? I am looking at this unit right now. Did you do anything about the 21V limit? I see Greg tends to run 24V on his layout and I was wondering if you have used diodes or a bridge system to reduce the DC voltage? Thanks


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

1819 pdf


----------

